# Twin Tailed Gecko



## syxxx (Nov 16, 2009)

We found this little girl today while installing possum guards in a large gum and took a few quick photos when we moved her (gravid) to a safer spot so as not to be squashed during the install. It looks like she is having trouble sheding in the centre of the two tails as there was a knobby build up of skin?


----------



## marcmarc (Nov 16, 2009)

Good find! I wonder if the babies will have twin tails as well?


----------



## xavarx7 (Nov 16, 2009)

nice find!!


----------



## lizardboyyy (Nov 16, 2009)

like you said it could be a shed problem or she could have split her tail while it was still regrowing


----------



## Renagade (Nov 16, 2009)

there is a eastern bearded dragon with a similar issue at the wildlife place in darling harbour sydney. has any one else seen it?


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 16, 2009)

marcmarc said:


> Good find! I wonder if the babies will have twin tails as well?



It's not a genetic trait, simply a cock up of a lost tail re-growing.


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 20, 2009)

Actually if you look closely, the tails look like they are both regenerated tails. I wonder if the central knob part is the original tail that didn't break cleanly, and either she has lost tails twice, or that when the original tail broke, two tails grew simultaneously.
Interesting story that little girl has :?


----------

